# Unable to do sitting trot



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

Its not that I cant sit the trot, I can, but Im not "allowed" to. One day we were in tall grass and my Barn manager told me to make sure I post so I dont hurt my pony's back. Since I have been riding english for a year, I have to concentrate on sitting a stride or two, then posting, and correcting my diagonals. Also I have an instinct and need to post now, I post going into canter and its hard for me to sit (Ive gotten too used to posting i guess) 

Anyway, this kind of turned into two things, but Im learning new ways to fix my posting and correct my riding position.

But is sitting trot out of the question?


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

No it isn't out of the question. It does take the weight off of your horse's back, but if your horse is a health adult it won't hurt him for you to sit the trot. 

For example, the Spanish riding school will post the trot until the horse is 8 (I think I could be wrong and if I am someone please correct me) so that they preserve the back and don't injur it.


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

Sitting trot won't hurt a horses back as long as the rider does it correctly, the horse has no pre-existing back problems, and it's not done constantly. Could your barn owner have thought your were a little insecure in your seat and that's why she told you not to sit it?


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

It is very important to be able to learn and sit the trot well. It has been asked for in all of my eq. flat classes at shows. I have been working like crazy on it.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You need to learn sitting trot. Maybe you should switch barns. You won't hurt you horse's back if you sit correctly. Try to turn your heals out and kind of move your hips left and right with your horse so you don't bounce as much.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The key to sitting a trot without bouncing is all in totally relaxing your lower body and letting it follow the horse's movements.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

a sitting trot is very beneficial to developing a good seat. i dont know why your instructor told you never to do it. If your pony has a bad back, maybe you should try a different pony for a while to learn how to do it. In the long run, learning to do a nice sitting trot will strengthen your seat and help you learn your horse's rhythm.


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

I totally agree that you need to do at least a little sitting trot. I've found that closing my eyes when my trot gets too bouncy helps me find the true movement and sit better. I trust the mare I do it on probably too much, but it's a good exercise if your being lunged around and don't have to worry about steering.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

For my job, we arent aloud to post at all. The whole ride is at a sitting trot.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with your instructor to a point. The majority of the 'trot' ride should be in rising trot, particularly with a young/green horse. Sitting trot is very hard on the horse's back unless the rider is very accomplished and the horse is very fit and easily able to engage. 

Warm up in rising trot and then go ahead and proceed to do some of the trot in your work session in sitting trot but be sure to let the horse stretch his back again with rising trot. Then finish your cool down trot with rising again.

It's best if you can learn to sit the trot on the longeline and on a horse that doesn't have too much back and hip movement and/or engages easily and doesn't have a huge trot. Later you can practice on horses with more back and hip movement and bigger trots.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

With sitting trot my instructor says "imagine u r sitting on a $100 note. u don't want it to fly away" 

i find it helps to totally realax my lower body,and almost move my body in the same flow as the horses body....pushing the weight in my heels more than usual also helps alot


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

What "it" said, gee Jahla thanks for sharing the 100 doller thingo with me! Some stirrupless work helped me alot and also for some reason lunging. Also balance really helps! I'm good at that! LOL


----------

